# My hedgie boy, Bailey



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Guys....
I was wondering if anyone on here could help me out....
Last October/November time i purchased my little chocolate het albino boy, Bailey.. he was about 10 weeks old. 
At the time, he was owned by a 'friend', who had decided that she could no longer keep him as she had 2 other hoggies and wanted to focus on breeding them. 
I agreed to buy bailey from her as he was still a hoglet and he was so cute i had to have him.

My problem is...... 
This hoggie came from a breeder...... and I am told he has a good lineage too.
I cannot get the details of his parents/ lines/ breeders as the 'friend' i purchased him from has completely ignored every attempt i have made at asking for these details, and will not even say hi to me anymore. i've been blocked from everything.
Now is when you will all jump on me lol...... Bailey was purchashed from EmmaJ. (hence the 'friend' being in inverted comma's!)
I dont understand why she wont pass on these details that i need for him, unless she has sold him onto me without informing his breeder and is worried that the breeder will find out if i know who they are.
So...
Does anyone know of any breeder (or is the breeder on the forum!?) that sold EmmaJ a chocolate het albino hoglet around september time of last year, 
and if not, how would i go about finding out!?

Thanks in advance,

Nikki, Spryte & Bailey
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

:welcome:

PM you may help!!!


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

here are some pics of bailey, sugegsted by another member to add lol


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

He's stunning :flrt:


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Seem's strange that she won't let you know about his line's, slightly suspicious IMO.
You need to keep pushing and find the original breeder.
Good luck and that's one beautiful hoggie you have :2thumb:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks guys, im not giving up with this, he's such a little angel, obviously very well bred, he even gives kisses! lol

xx


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oi Nic :lol2:

U copied my ticker didnt realise we picked same design :devil::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good Luck lets us know if you find out bout Bailey!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

LauraandLee said:


> Oi Nic :lol2:
> 
> U copied my ticker didnt realise we picked same design :devil::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...



Lol it was the only boy looking one, great mind's think alike eh? :no1:

Nikki, good luck on finding out the info on little bailey. Hopefully all will turn out well : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

euuuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhh nikki you know i have nothing against you apart from this if emma isnt on here she hasnt got the things you need she will not be able to give them to you ever thought he was petshop bought because he was menna be a girl and bought from a petshop so no lineage was given to emma she cant give you what she aint got maybe try to go see the petshops near her to find the petshop she bought him from and then just ask for supplyer contacts

i honestly am touchy on ths subject emma is a lovly girl and tbh im sick and tired of thread after thread and then it dies down and then to see YOU ... you of all people nikki?? i thought you where a nice girl could i be mistaken? or have i had the wool pulled over my eyes and your just consistant as i would like to say my hoglet will be going to a good home with you but tbh im not so sure i can say that anymore i have seen you slag emma off and tbh i didnt like it but put up and shut up because i thought you where nice....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You have a pm

I agree with connor Im so sick of emmas name being brought up time and time again. It seems people forget all the good things she done. This hedgie was originally petshop bought but you already know this and you also knew that he came with no papers when you bought him.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

huh? am confused? 

lovely hedgie pics :flrt: he looks like a sweetie


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You have a pm
> 
> I agree with connor Im so sick of emmas name being brought up time and time again. It seems people forget all the good things she done. This hedgie was originally petshop bought but you already know this and you also knew that he came with no papers.


strongly agreed 

ever wondered how often emma :

gave advice to members when most needed??
or when she made us laugh when we were down?
or even when she was raw heart??
when she gave her best honest answer?
or when she fealt the most discomfert never showed it?
never tried to argue unless absolute nessacery

i remember alot of these just from her and my freindship

hog advise giggles over silly things always seemed to be interested even if she didnt give a damn "tbh i dont know so your better off asking a more experienced member" would come from her lips if she didnt know maybe she had a personal issue with me ((for example)) i told her where to go and my hog was on deaths doorstep she wouldnt see that hog ill and sick she would advise as best she could dissagreement. too many animals ((example again)) i have to many animals for my age so she thought but never argued over it 

if i used examples they havent happened just what i think she would say

emma will be the one to hold her head high, high in the sky... and feal the breeze through her hair as she say "i dont care what you think of me..." x


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Now I'm confused (little blonde brain: victory, did the OP know he was pet shop bought or not? Would be nice to know as there's conflicting info. Perhaps if they knew this they could go around the pet shops in the area he was bought from?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> Now I'm confused (little blonde brain: victory, did the OP know he was pet shop bought or not? Would be nice to know as there's conflicting info. Perhaps if they knew this they could go around the pet shops in the area he was bought from?


as i said she could plus would be nice for the petshop owner to know how there stock has got on

basicaly emma has had loads of unnesacery sh*t recently it seemed to die down untill now but it has been brought back up but tbh she could do without it


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> as i said she could plus would be nice for the petshop owner to know how there stock has got on
> 
> basicaly emma has had loads of unnesacery sh*t recently it seemed to die down untill now but it has been brought back up but tbh she could do without it



Ohhh I see now, I'm sure there would only be a few pet shop's in a surrounding area selling hedgehog's so it should be easy enough. 
It seems like you have a nice friendship with Emma and I hope that everything is eventually forgotten. Hopefully people will let bygone's be bygone's so to speak :2thumb:.
Sometime's things take a while but they do eventually go away.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nic123100 said:


> Ohhh I see now, I'm sure there would only be a few pet shop's in a surrounding area selling hedgehog's so it should be easy enough.
> It seems like you have a nice friendship with Emma and I hope that everything is eventually forgotten. Hopefully people will let bygone's be bygone's so to speak :2thumb:.
> Sometime's things take a while but they do eventually go away.


well i am a close defender of her and it is a tochy subject for me people will say ahh its just a gobby kid others will think aawww how sweet hes sticking up for his freind but tbh i dont care what people think and im sure people will be slating me for it tommorow bbut at the end of the day put into perspective would you like to be in her situation? i think not and i wouldnt wish it on anybody 

i like nikki i have no reason not to but when people say these things about a close freind of mine i wont stand for it even if that means nikki wont be getting the female from me... so be it i know i can find her a home as people know females are harder to find so there for will be snapped up in no time

right im gunna shut up and go to bed now because im sounding like a right arrogant so and so when im not im just looking out for a freind im sure you lot would do the same for your freinds x


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well i am a close defender of her and it is a tochy subject for me people will say ahh its just a gobby kid others will think aawww how sweet hes sticking up for his freind but tbh i dont care what people think and im sure people will be slating me for it tommorow bbut at the end of the day put into perspective would you like to be in her situation? i think not and i wouldnt wish it on anybody
> 
> i like nikki i have no reason not to but when people say these things about a close freind of mine i wont stand for it even if that means nikki wont be getting the female from me... so be it i know i can find her a home as people know females are harder to find so there for will be snapped up in no time
> 
> right im gunna shut up and go to bed now because im sounding like a right arrogant so and so when im not im just looking out for a freind im sure you lot would do the same for your freinds x


In all honesty I too would and have stuck up for close friends whatever the problem was. It's a good quality to have IMO, as they will be the one's who stick up for you when it's needed : victory:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

i havent said anything bad about emma on this thread, as most people know i was very good friends with her for over a year before this happened, as we both have huskies and met on the husky forums. I, myself, cannot understand why she wont speak to me, i have never been nasty to her, always made conversation online if she is on, and have text her and allsorts, went to see her skunks and dogs, and then i dont get spoken to, i just dont know what happened there.

If i was told he was shop bought when i got him i wouldnt be wasting my time trying to find out non-existant information. I wasnt aware of this, and if i had been told it wouldnt have made any difference at the time, he would still be mine and i wouldnt be spending time trying to find out his details when there werent none.

I would like to speak to emma myself, as we used to, but it seems she has blanked me from everything. I have nothing against emma, only this issue, and she knows as i keep on asking for the details i was told existed.

If she tells me they dont, then fair enough i will stop wasting my time searching :-D
nothing will change with bailey, i still love him to pieces and he will not get treated any different, my other boy was rescued from a pet shop also so it makes no difference to me 

xxxxx


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nikki is only trying to find out the lineage of the hoggie after being told it would be given and then it wasnt. 

She has not slated Emma at all.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

im really confused
i know emmaj has had problems on here recently but i dont see what it has to do with this issue.
the op hasnt said anything bad about her, all she wants to know is the lineage of the hog. i dont see why she would waste her time trying to get hold of emmaj and trying to find the breeder if she was told it was shop bought.
I am trying to source the breeder of this hoglet so if anyone has any info could you please pm or email me.

i dont understand why people come on to innocent threads and start going off on one, whats the point?


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

angeldog said:


> im really confused
> i know emmaj has had problems on here recently but i dont see what it has to do with this issue.
> the op hasnt said anything bad about her, all she wants to know is the lineage of the hog. i dont see why she would waste her time trying to get hold of emmaj and trying to find the breeder if she was told it was shop bought.
> I am trying to source the breeder of this hoglet so if anyone has any info could you please pm or email me.
> ...


I totally agree, I see it so many times on this Forum, someone starts a innocent thread, and then it goes tits up and totally off the subject!! what the hell is that about!! No one is slagging anyone off, i have read the whole thread, the poor girl simply wants to know the linage! Which to be honest!I would too!! and the only time "emmaj" was mentioned is to explain why OP has started the thread. And "quilson" or whatever your name is, taking this personnally against a friend is extremely childish!you have hogs and im sure you would want the best for them!! and to be so personnal to the OP about having the wall pulled over your eyes, I think is going to far and then threatening not to sell her your hedgehog, is bang out of order!! I dont know either of these people, emmaj or op, I have seen this thread for what it is......... and its someone trying to do her best for her Hedgehog! and what the hell is wrong with that!!!:bash:


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you live in the same area as her try the pet shop's you never know they might have some info, they might not but it's always worth a try. I like to know where my pet's came from it's fair enough. Even if the petshops havent got any hedgehog's there it's always worth asking if they have ever sold them always best to try :2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

enola69 said:


> Nikki is only trying to find out the lineage of the hoggie after being told it would be given and then it wasnt.
> 
> She has not slated Emma at all.


 
I totally agree ^^^^^^ with his thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Ditto!!:whip:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks guys, luckily i dont take offence easily, and i have been speaking to some of the people in this thread for a while, and i know when to take offence or not 

Unfortuantely i do not live in the area, i am 5 hours drive south from there lol. 

I would have hoped that the breeder of my boy was identifyable, as he would be such a huge credit to their name, but atm it isnt looking to be this way...... only time will tell i guess!

I'm going to keep looking, and i will endeavour to ring all the pet shops around the area (or at least ask my seller if she knew which shop it was if he was from a shop) and see if they can shed any light on where he was born!

Thank you everyone,


Nikki && Bailey

xxxx


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

I agree aswell, No ones bad mouthing anyone here as far as I can see. Good on ya for trying to find out about his lineage. Oh & He's a lovely hog btw :2thumb:


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's a pity your so far away from where you picked him up from. Keep up the hunt for the info though. May take some time but hopefully you will find out something


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

thank you for your continued support guys, i will not rest until i know more about him haha

xxx


----------

